# Ideal Sidewalk Machine?



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm interested in ideas, opinions, options for a machine to blow 5' sidewalks. We've been doing apartments by hand shoveling and walk-behind snow blowers for several years, but the number of laborers it takes to get the job done is a clear weak point in our operation. Recently, we're using less help in the summer, so our pool of people to draw on in the winter is even smaller. 

I'm looking at the JD 1023E or 1025R right now. I'm not sure what we'd do with one the rest of the year, but I like that there is potential to use it for mowing or roto-tilling. 

What else should we be looking at? Don't have or want a skid steer. Really struggling with the idea of a machine that has so little utility the rest of the year at such a high cost- we could add more plows to trucks that don't plow for less than a sub compact tractor, but that wouldn't fix our sidewalk problem.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

What about a Ventrac (however you spell them). About the only useful thing you could add in the summer would be an aerator, maybe a mower deck. Im sure they have more attachments


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

How is a sub compact not useful in the summer? There's literally unlimited uses for it within the machines capabilities 

I wouldn't go with a ventrac. More expensive and less uses imo


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1861019 said:


> How is a sub compact not useful in the summer? There's literally unlimited uses for it within the machines capabilities
> 
> I wouldn't go with a ventrac. More expensive and less uses imo


Sorry, should have elaborated, we mow with zero turns and have a larger tractor & implements. We couldn't replace either with a 1026, so it's kind of an oddball in our shop.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

JohnRoscoe;1861034 said:


> Sorry, should have elaborated, we mow with zero turns and have a larger tractor & implements. We couldn't replace either with a 1026, so it's kind of an oddball in our shop.


You'd be surprised what uses you can find for it. Lately I've been driving mine 500 ft up the driveway to get the mail lol


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

google ,,snow plow with a ztr..........since you already have the machines

EDIT here....https://www.google.com/#q=snow+plows+ztr+mowers


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

We use a 1023 for snow removal in the winter. We have both a JD brush and a JD blower attachment for the front. On the rear we have a Snow-ex SD-600 drop spreader. It is very effective for 44" sidewalks. However, with 5 foot sidewalks, you might be able to use a simple 3-point mounted blower. The 3-point models are much less expensive and much cheaper to maintain & repair. Be sure you have a damn good operator if you get a 1023. Gear boxes and bearings are common and expensive replacements on the JD brooms and blowers.

In summer we use our 1023 for a bit of stuff. The big one is tilling gardens in spring and summer. I would also think about other uses: a nice grass seeder, power box rake, front loader, broom for cleaning up after plow season, and a mower deck.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

*Machines...*

We have had just about everything. Kubota 3030 (now called something just a little bit different) with an Epoke 3pt. salt spreader. Did an amazing job!!

Just bought a couple of S-70 Bobcats. I feel they are a great value.

IMO best machine would be the Ventrac however price is a huge factor (for us too!).

The integrated cab on the Kubota is really nice!!


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

bliz&hinikerDLR;1861059 said:


> We use a 1023 for snow removal in the winter. We have both a JD brush and a JD blower attachment for the front.


Do you ever use the brush? I would think you'd have to have a blower for wet snow, and if you had the blower it would clean well enough that the brush would be overkill.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

JohnRoscoe;1861071 said:


> Do you ever use the brush? I would think you'd have to have a blower for wet snow, and if you had the blower it would clean well enough that the brush would be overkill.


Primary use was a hospital. They are very picky. Blow first, then brush, then salt.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

bliz&hinikerDLR;1861081 said:


> Primary use was a hospital. They are very picky. Blow first, then brush, then salt.


Gotcha. That makes sense.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

If you mow in summer time Check out Toro groundsmaster 7200/7210 http://www.toro.com/en-us/sports-fi...pages/series.aspx?sid=groundsmaster-7200-7210

I been thinking on one Retire the ATV


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah... Got a price on the Toro Groundsmaster with PolarTrac kit. Looks like it would be perfect, except for the cost!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

JohnRoscoe;1861100 said:


> Yeah... Got a price on the Toro Groundsmaster with PolarTrac kit. Looks like it would be perfect, except for the cost!


I never shop around One dealer I ask was 25k for the setup

My self I like to just have the Snow one But was I told have to buy the whole thing


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a ventrac and am very happy with it using the blade and or blower. In the winter season. I bought and 84" mower for also. I rent an areator for the bigger lawns so I would say it's quiet handy.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I would consider giving up my left nut for a Ventrac. LOL They are one of the best all around machines you can get. Expensive but you'll never need anything else.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'll let you know on the 1025. 

Bought one to replace our 10+ YO RTV. Broom and blower. 

I would love to mount a drop spreader on it, but the funds are not there right now.


----------



## hawkfan45 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ventrac has been the best mowing machine I have ever owned. Put dual wheels on it, and it will go anywhere. Seriously, this is more machine than meets the eye. Nothing better for sidewalk snow, imo.


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

we are trying out a wacker wl30 this year with a 48" blower this year. A couple other guys in town have them and they seem to work really well so I'm pretty optimistic but we will see once the snow starts up.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks all, Ventrac looks interesting, but no stocking dealer nearby and fear of the unknown has me thinking it's not the right machine at this time. 

Going to go ahead and pursue a JD1025R right now. I suspect that it would be hand to have around in the summer as well.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We where told we would get our Ventrac on November 7th. What we got was a call telling us it would be another month or two ? The dealer said they can't get the cabs. We put our order in 10 weeks ago . It might be time to move on. I left a message with Ventrac offices I will let you know what the say ?


----------



## M.McDaniel (Oct 29, 2004)

Fully outfitted Grasshoppers are the best machine for walks. Fully outfitted for snow they will cost you around $17,000. The blower is our favorite attachment, as it effectively clears as little as 3/4" of accumulation. http://www.grasshoppermower.com/snowremoval.php


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Wade, we ordered our Ventrac about 3 weeks ago and we were told early December. I hope it is no later!
We heard the same thing about the cab production.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1861042 said:


> You'd be surprised what uses you can find for it. Lately I've been driving mine 500 ft up the driveway to get the mail lol


Haha so true I use our 3032 like a truck go down to the gas station and get fuel for the mowers and drive around to talk to customers


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Briankook;1864095 said:


> Wade, we ordered our Ventrac about 3 weeks ago and we were told early December. I hope it is no later!
> We heard the same thing about the cab production.


Thanks, I told them I would take a larger model if they where ready and have not heard a word ? If anyone knows of a new one with cab,blower, ect. Please let me know. Thumbs Up


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

IDOCTORTREES;1864402 said:


> Thanks, I told them I would take a larger model if they where ready and have not heard a word ? If anyone knows of a new one with cab,blower, ect. Please let me know. Thumbs Up


I called the Ventrac dealer in Ohio and heard the same thing about the cabs... Said it could take 6-8 weeks to get. Apparently they don't carry them at the dealer because they have to pay for them at the time they get delivered where the machines are given terms to the dealer so they wait until an order is placed. Seems like they could move a lot more equipment if they had them "on the shelf" and ready to go! I would probably be buying one right now but am probably going to go with a Kubota 3030 (whatever its replacement is with the cab) because I can get the unit right away. Also, forget about the Ventrac Salter.... Its really sweet but again.... Not available anytime soon.

Sounds like they need to start looking at their operations to figure out how to be smoother at getting the products in the hands of the users in a timely way...Would sell a lot more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Heck of a way to sell machines, not having what the buyers want. 

Maybe JAA is involved in more than just promoting them, since the Snow Dragon worked as advertised. (cough, cough)


----------



## hawkfan45 (Oct 5, 2010)

TGS Inc.;1864479 said:


> I called the Ventrac dealer in Ohio and heard the same thing about the cabs... Said it could take 6-8 weeks to get. Apparently they don't carry them at the dealer because they have to pay for them at the time they get delivered where the machines are given terms to the dealer so they wait until an order is placed. Seems like they could move a lot more equipment if they had them "on the shelf" and ready to go! I would probably be buying one right now but am probably going to go with a Kubota 3030 (whatever its replacement is with the cab) because I can get the unit right away. Also, forget about the Ventrac Salter.... Its really sweet but again.... Not available anytime soon.
> 
> Sounds like they need to start looking at their operations to figure out how to be smoother at getting the products in the hands of the users in a timely way...Would sell a lot more.


Agree - they would sell more if they were available. i had to wait for mine as well...but it was totally worth the wait. Hands down the best piece of equipment I own.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

We have many massey ferguson gc2400's and LOVE THEM!


----------



## aslc (Jan 9, 2010)

If you are thinking a 1025r look at the 2025r. Only 800 -1000 more and you get more ground speed 
The 2025r can be set up narrower than the 1025r and you get a true cat 1 3 point
We bought one last year with a cab and traded in a x748 and we are very happy


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

I was thinking of putting a plow on my stander.......where would i find such a thing? i have looked online to no avail..


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Good idea. Maybe investing in one of these and modifying it for snow? http://www.jrcoinc.com/commercial-attachments/leaf-plow/#images


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

lol, check out some of the youtube videos from others that have plows on standers. They are hilarious. 2" or less, ok, 3", maybe.. more than that... It's laughable. lol (which is why you don't see them online)


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

M.McDaniel;1863082 said:


> Fully outfitted Grasshoppers are the best machine for walks. Fully outfitted for snow they will cost you around $17,000. The blower is our favorite attachment, as it effectively clears as little as 3/4" of accumulation. http://www.grasshoppermower.com/snowremoval.php


We have had 2 grasshoppers set up for snow removal for the past 4 years. They work yes, but they are not built tough. Every storm over 2" we replace the chains or belts. They also do not throw snow as fast as many of our other machines. Just watch that video and watch how much it struggles with that much snow. I'm sure the video was stopped and restarted when the chain or belt was replaced during the shoot.

For $17,000 you can get a Massey Ferguson 2400 set up with a blower that will get work done 4 times as fast, and not break down on you.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

We're about a month in to using our 1025R and really like it so far. Surprised how maneuverable it is with hydrostatic foot pedals. I was nervous about the single stage Deere blower on the front, but it does fine, even with slush. Still wearing in the cast iron shoes a bit, so cleanup isn't as good as if like, but is getting better after only 20 or so hours. It doesn't seem to need any extra weight and sips fuel. Minor misses are that operating the spout takes two hand controls, unlike a joystick on a walk behind, and the down pressure on the blower doesn't float, so takes a deft hand to keep it on the ground on uneven terrain- it's easy to run the front wheels off the ground or the blower up off the sidewalk until you get used to it.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

JohnRoscoe;1928871 said:


> We're about a month in to using our 1025R and really like it so far. Surprised how maneuverable it is with hydrostatic foot pedals. I was nervous about the single stage Deere blower on the front, but it does fine, even with slush. Still wearing in the cast iron shoes a bit, so cleanup isn't as good as if like, but is getting better after only 20 or so hours. It doesn't seem to need any extra weight and sips fuel. Minor misses are that operating the spout takes two hand controls, unlike a joystick on a walk behind, and the down pressure on the blower doesn't float, so takes a deft hand to keep it on the ground on uneven terrain- it's easy to run the front wheels off the ground or the blower up off the sidewalk until you get used to it.


Really? No Float? That's annoying. Are you sure? I have never owned one, but we thought there was not float on our Massey Ferguson model and then the dealer showed us how to engage it. That would be incredibly frustrating with a snow blower attachment with no float....


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JohnRoscoe;1928871 said:


> We're about a month in to using our 1025R and really like it so far. Surprised how maneuverable it is with hydrostatic foot pedals. I was nervous about the single stage Deere blower on the front, but it does fine, even with slush. Still wearing in the cast iron shoes a bit, so cleanup isn't as good as if like, but is getting better after only 20 or so hours. It doesn't seem to need any extra weight and sips fuel. Minor misses are that operating the spout takes two hand controls, unlike a joystick on a walk behind, and the down pressure on the blower doesn't float, so takes a deft hand to keep it on the ground on uneven terrain- it's easy to run the front wheels off the ground or the blower up off the sidewalk until you get used to it.


I think it does have a float option. Push your control lever all the way forward. It may not feel like it's supposed to go any more but give it a little more force and it should go.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll triple check tomorrow, but double checked yesterday and couldn't get it to float. Might have to break down and (gasp) read the book.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Camden;1928889 said:


> I think it does have a float option. Push your control lever all the way forward. It may not feel like it's supposed to go any more but give it a little more force and it should go.


this is exactly how the float works on our Massey Ferguson. the first couple times I did it I thought I was going to break the lever off.. Lol.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah I believe my Deere 3032e has float when you push the lever all the way forward. Try it with the tractor shut off you'll feel a little click all the way forward. If the E series has it I'm sure the R does too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Our 1025r has float????

It too, has been working well. We did use the blower the other day for our 10" snowfall, a day later. Otherwise the broom has been working fine. 

Our ZPlow has been working great as well.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1928958 said:


> Our 1025r has float????
> 
> It too, has been working well. We did use the blower the other day for our 10" snowfall, a day later. Otherwise the broom has been working fine.
> 
> Our ZPlow has been working great as well.


 Yes I checked the 3032e this morning it even has has a picture. I'm 90% sure it will have it.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

what about the plow attachment for a Walker? I just got a ariens big boy blower and I found a nice blade for a walker I am going to get tomorrow. Anyone have advice on using one? We aren't going to try and push 6'' with it but for the sleet crap and cement snow and 2-4'' snows I think it'll do alright. Any last words before I blow money? lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The best way to get that blower to float is to raise the blower at least half way up, and then shove the stick all the way foreward to the float detent. If you don't do that and use down pressure to lower it just before it hits, the float function is nearly worthless, IMO.

We run a Ventrac for any and all walks that it will fit on. One storm on it now and the guys love it. It's cut out about 35 man hours per storm walking behind blowers.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally had a chance to mess with the controls on our JD 1025R today, and got it to float. Thanks to the folks in this thread, our machine just got an upgrade! Would be nice if it was built to a standard higher than push until it feels like it will break, but I'm happy it works.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

JohnRoscoe;1932355 said:


> Finally had a chance to mess with the controls on our JD 1025R today, and got it to float. Thanks to the folks in this thread, our machine just got an upgrade! Would be nice if it was built to a standard higher than push until it feels like it will break, but I'm happy it works.


 Thanks to everyone on this thread too! I didn't know my 3032e had it until I tried yesterday and it works awesome!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JohnRoscoe;1932355 said:


> Finally had a chance to mess with the controls on our JD 1025R today, and got it to float. Thanks to the folks in this thread, our machine just got an upgrade! Would be nice if it was built to a standard higher than push until it feels like it will break, but I'm happy it works.


Great to hear! So what was the solution? Push the control lever forward all the way?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Camden;1932362 said:


> Great to hear! So what was the solution? Push the control lever forward all the way?


..........................:laughing:


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Have you seen or heard of a Ram rod mini skidsteer? We own one and use it in the winter for side walks with a plow and then in the summer you can get trenches for sprinkler systems, a auger for tree planting, and smooth or teeth buckets for dirt work. The machine is only between 3-4. Feet wide so doing 5 foot side walks it would be awesome to have


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

JohnRoscoe;1932355 said:


> Finally had a chance to mess with the controls on our JD 1025R today, and got it to float. Thanks to the folks in this thread, our machine just got an upgrade! Would be nice if it was built to a standard higher than push until it feels like it will break, but I'm happy it works.


Great! Glad to hear


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Camden;1932362 said:


> Great to hear! So what was the solution? Push the control lever forward all the way?


Unless his valve block is installed backwards or sideways, yes. That's the way mine works.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Defcon 5;1932371 said:


> ..........................:laughing:


I'm not following this one, Matson. 

?



Mark Oomkes;1932381 said:


> Unless his valve block is installed backwards or sideways, yes. That's the way mine works.


Yeah, I think that's the way most of them are. It would sure be nice to not have to apply so much pressure on the lever to get it to go into float mode. On mine it really feels like you're going to break it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Camden;1932403 said:


> I'm not following this one, Matson.
> 
> ?
> 
> Yeah, I think that's the way most of them are. It would sure be nice to not have to apply so much pressure on the lever to get it to go into float mode. On mine it really feels like you're going to break it.


Not laughing at you.....This is not a Chain lift discussion....

*Im not following you......I don't have a Clue who this Matson is.....You must have me mistaken with someone else......*


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1932407 said:


> Not laughing at you.....This is not a Chain lift discussion....
> 
> *Im not following you......I don't have a Clue who this Matson is.....You must have me mistaken with someone else......*


He's confused about Western being a better plow than Boss, so what else is he confused aboot?

Viqueens being a successful football team, etc.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

MahonLawnCare;1929287 said:


> what about the plow attachment for a Walker? I just got a ariens big boy blower and I found a nice blade for a walker I am going to get tomorrow. Anyone have advice on using one? We aren't going to try and push 6'' with it but for the sleet crap and cement snow and 2-4'
> ' snows I think it'll do alright. Any last words before I blow money? lol


Put a set of AT tires on your walker. What blade are you looking at for your walker? The DB48 is a great little blade for them. The only thing is I have seen was I am getting 20hours per side on the cutting edge. But it is plastic. I picked up some UHMW for the new cutting edge. Have not used it yet.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Have any of you guys ever came across where I could purchase a rotary broom or snow blower for a Jacobsen HR6010? I have 4 of them for summer and need to get one doing sidewalks asap


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

It has been mentioned already but I will add to the ventrac. We bought 2 steiners (old version of ventrac) this season for walks. We have always done them by hand with walk behind brooms and blowers. We will probably add another ventrac now. We run a blade and a blower. Looking to get one with blade and broom next.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

Go Buy the Ventrac. I have the new 3400y its amazing, the machine will end up being free someday because im saving labor out the ying yang everyday. plus its twice as fast.


----------



## daveslawns (Jan 7, 2015)

i have a B2650 n a B3030 Kubota both w 3pt hitch salter and blade on the front,
we use the tractors w bushhogs on the back for the summer as well as overseeding aerating n top dressing soccer fields in the summer. the amount of stuff u can do with these machines are unreal. 
Not saying the ventrac isnt good at all, just not comparable for me and my operation


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Isn't the Kubota too wide for standard 48" sidewalks?


----------

